# Regarding IELTS for express entry



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi there,

Am planning to create express entry profile. I do not have the IELTS score right now but I intend to take up the exam in coming months.

Is it required while creating the profile? Can I take up the exam later?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First you need to find out if you CAN apply. IELTS score = not good enough = no chance.


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

I checked my eligibility by specifying score 7 in each of the IELTS section, though other fields were accurate. I got a positive result.

Express entry profile can be created with a reference to the eligibility test. Am wondering if I can specify some score and then create the profile.


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

SunFromIndia said:


> I checked my eligibility by specifying score 7 in each of the IELTS section, though other fields were accurate. I got a positive result.
> 
> Express entry profile can be created with a reference to the eligibility test. Am wondering if I can specify some score and then create the profile.


I dont think application will be completed / submitted, as apart from mere scores, you are also expected to provide the IELTS score card reference no, date of exam and other details. You will have these details only when you clear the exam.


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

A visa consultancy advised me to take up IElTS test once application is accepted. Am wondering how would they create my express entry profile without my English test scores.
To summarize your answer, ielts is an absolute prerequisite for creating a profile.
Though am not planning to avail their services, I think I can apply with the help of this site.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

See question 46.
Visa consultant isn't worth his name.

Notice ? Express Entry questions and answers


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

How much score in IELTS is required for Express entry Visa?
I have got 6 in all modules .

Thanks


----------



## imkmrgrv (Dec 11, 2014)

The eligibility is not only on the basis of IELTS score. There is point system updated from 2015 January where the total point is of 1200. 600 is for the invitation of Job offer and the remaining 600 you need to calculate based on the Level of education(Bachelors or Master degree), Experience, Adaptability( Blood relative in canada), and IELTS score.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SunFromIndia said:


> I checked my eligibility by specifying score 7 in each of the IELTS section, though other fields were accurate. I got a positive result.
> 
> Express entry profile can be created with a reference to the eligibility test. Am wondering if I can specify some score and then create the profile.



You are asking if you can just make up a test score and create a profile


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

colchar said:


> You are asking if you can just make up a test score and create a profile


Yes, though am planning to take up the test next month.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

SunFromIndia said:


> Yes, though am planning to take up the test next month.


Why not just wait until you get your test score back. You've waited this long, so a few more weeks won't hurt you.

Even if you get a low profile number it won't make the CIC consider your application sooner than someone with a higher number... applications will be processed in the order that they're received, regardless of when the profile was established.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

SunFromIndia said:


> Yes, though am planning to take up the test next month.


You can't do that, because you will not have a test identifier:



> 46. When 46. When will I have to submit my language test results and/or Education Credential Assessment (ECA)?
> 
> When you create your Express Entry profile, you will have to include the test identifier and results score of your language test.


Notice ? Express Entry questions and answers


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you, clarifies my doubt.
Do I have to get education assessment done before creating a profile?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

See same link, questions 31, 41, 42, 46


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

EVHB said:


> See same link, questions 31, 41, 42, 46


I completed my engineering degree in India. So I will have to get my educational credentials assessed before I create my profile?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

Are there any materials available in the internet for IELTS preparation?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's on the IELTS website:
IELTS Preparation - Prepare for your exam with free tests


----------



## preethi.devan05 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello Group,

I have applied for an Australian PR an year ago. I have cleared my ACS and I was supposed to get a score of 7 in each band in Ielts but I falied to do so! I have given the exam thrice but unfortunately in one or the other I couldn't reach the required score. My score at my last attempt is 
L:7, R:6, W:7.5, S:7
I have no patience to prepare of IELTS once again hence I am planning to switch to Canada! 
Would Canada be a right option for me? I have a work experience of 5yrs as a Software Test Analyst.
Also, can you tell me the procedure for applying?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

I think you still have to score atleast 7 in each of Ielts section for Canada Visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

preethi.devan05 said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> I have applied for an Australian PR an year ago. I have cleared my ACS and I was supposed to get a score of 7 in each band in Ielts but I falied to do so! I have given the exam thrice but unfortunately in one or the other I couldn't reach the required score. My score at my last attempt is
> L:7, R:6, W:7.5, S:7
> ...




If you cannot pass the test for Australia what makes you think you can pass it for Canada?


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

preethi.devan05 said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> I have applied for an Australian PR an year ago. I have cleared my ACS and I was supposed to get a score of 7 in each band in Ielts but I falied to do so! I have given the exam thrice but unfortunately in one or the other I couldn't reach the required score. My score at my last attempt is
> L:7, R:6, W:7.5, S:7
> ...


Even I have the same case. 
I have applied TOEFL thrice but didn't get the score equivalent to IELTS 7 Bands. So, this time I have applied for IELTS and expecting the result on 13th March. 

I am still trying for Australia, if I get Band 7 in all the sections. 
Else, I will be going applying for Canada. For which the first step is to complete you ECA. 

As per my knowledge, ECA has to be done before you lodge the application. 
For ECA, you need to get Reference Letter from your employer(s), Degree and Transcripts. The fees for ECA is $200. 

Also go through the NOC 2011 to find the code that matches your profile. 

Best luck.


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

mirenkaramta said:


> Even I have the same case.
> I have applied TOEFL thrice but didn't get the score equivalent to IELTS 7 Bands. So, this time I have applied for IELTS and expecting the result on 13th March.
> 
> I am still trying for Australia, if I get Band 7 in all the sections.
> ...


Why would employers Reference letter be required for ECA????


----------



## jollyjoe (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

As per my understanding, if I score anything between 7 to 9 in each IELTS module, I get 24 point, considering 6 points in each module (RWLS), I've referred this website Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers.

Can someone please, confirm My understanding is right or not?

much appreciated.

Jollyjoe


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

jollyjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my understanding, if I score anything between 7 to 9 in each IELTS module, I get 24 point, considering 6 points in each module (RWLS), I've referred this website Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers.
> 
> ...


Is it only IELTS or do they also accept PTE Academic Score in Canada?


----------



## jollyjoe (Mar 7, 2015)

ILY said:


> Is it only IELTS or do they also accept PTE Academic Score in Canada?


As far as I know Canada doesn't accept PTE


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ILY said:


> Is it only IELTS or do they also accept PTE Academic Score in Canada?


Google is your friend...


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hi, im new here.. as im also applying for Australia, ive got a minimum of 7.5 for IELTS and 9 being my highest.. what are the steps for express entry to Canada? is there any limit on the number of applications per year? can anyone advise how do I start and how do i count my points?


----------



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

At the end of the profile there's a disclaimer and electronic assignment about correctness of that Information, sure you won't start your process with a lie !


----------

